# veterinarian in San Diego?



## DeftonyVizla (Aug 24, 2011)

hi all, 
I live in sunny north county san diego calif, i was wondering if anybody is from around here and can recommend a good, affordable veterinarian, mine is down south and don't have any more time to drive that far  any good recommendations?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Give Firestormbirddogs.com ;D

a call

I am sure the Great Warren will help you


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi! Where r u in north county? We live in Cardiff. We love Dr. Crowe and his staff in Encinitas. He is reasonable, realistic, and has a great caring staff. He didn't heckle us about waiting to neuter Miles and has always been very supportive and available for questions.


----------



## DeftonyVizla (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the responses, will sure look into both, we're in escondido now but lived in carlsbad/encinitas so the drive isn't bad as long as the vet is recommended.


----------

